# New to forum and tech question



## AKA_Mo (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello All.

I'm a scale modeler mostly 1/48 scale A/C..but have dabbled in trains over 
the years.. I recently purchased a Lionel train. I bought the set North Pole 
Central Christmas train set. It worked fine for 3 days!:laugh: What the train 
is doing when it does work is reverse only, and half the time nothing at all... 
I can wiggle the locomotive on the track and I get some sparks then it starts 
in reverse...if i try to switch direction it stops working then I have to play 
with it again to make it work...reverse only..
I contacted the place of purchase and they suggested i call Lionel, Well I 
called tech support and was told my call would be answered in 22 minuets, 
well i don't have time to wait 22 minuets while at work!!! and by time i get 
off tech support is closed.
I dont know what info you guys may need about the train....Here is some 
info, if you need more just ask.

The number on the Locomotive is 1679EL1(on bottom of train)also says 4-4-2

The track is a fast track system.

PowerMax Plus Transformer (has a direction control button, whistle control 
button, bell button and the throttle handle)

I know things break over time but I hate to think after only 3 days use I'm 
already having problems. Is this common with Lionel trains? And the fact that 
the Hobbie shop i bought it from really didn't care, kinda like Your problem 
now buddy!:laugh:

Ok I guess that is enough for now! Thanks for any Help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome MO

You are locked in reverse. Move the switch in the vicinity of the cab. Cycle the power, to change from forward neutral and reverse.


----------



## AKA_Mo (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello T-Man

I have tried that. And nothing...I've wiggled the switches but still only reverse.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How about placing a jumper over the switch. You want it on.
You do have an electronic e unit right?
If you flip the engine around, Does it still reverse?



Quote:
"I know things break over time but I hate to think after only 3 days use I'm 
already having problems. Is this common with Lionel trains? And the fact that 
the Hobbie shop i bought it from really didn't care, kinda like Your problem 
now buddy"

That's why I have more than one engine. I owned a 2333 for 25 years before I fixed it. Another option is to run it on DC.

Is this the set?

Also where is the whistle is it electonic or mechanical? 
Is the reverse board in the engine?

You have two switches one for reverse boar the other is smoke. Turn the smoke off when not using it. It like Keeping a stone top on for nothing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sometimes an engine will have a wire that is protected from hitting the frame with some tape.

Check to make sure that none are touching the frame. As this will cause running problems.

I don't know much about the electronic boards.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Also, clean your track* (electical power off!!) *and the electric pickups on your engine with some mild soap; use a Q-tip on the engine's pickups and a dampened paper towel to wipe down the metal rail surfaces. It's possible you're getting weak or interrupted current with some non-conductive surfaces. That can give you two interlaced problems, one with getting consistent current and the other with a short, switch, etc.


----------



## AKA_Mo (Dec 28, 2009)

quick reply while at work

Yes t-man that is the set
whistle sounds mechanical 
im not sure where the reverse borad is..looks like it is in the train.
I have fliped the engine around and only reverse
I have swaped power leads (red on black and black on red) still only reverse.
I have tested the amps with a meter. i have good power in both directions.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Wrap a piece of copper around the back end of the switch. Then on /off an even amount of times before trying. The switches aren't the best.
You nay have to look at that boared to see if something got fried.One member did change a transistor a little black cylinder the boars has two of them.


----------



## AKA_Mo (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help every one, I really appreciate it.

T-Man, I really don't want to mess with the train to much..it being only 4 days now since I've got it out of the package, but trying to get customer service or even tech support is a no go right now.....on hold 30+ minutes or they are to busy call back later....

The only reason I'm hesitant about going on the insides of the train is if I have to send it back for warranty or try to exchange it..but this may be my only option.

once again thanks for the help!


----------



## AKA_Mo (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok how do you get the dang train apart!:laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is the board.











DO you have the engine number?
It would be best to find the supplement for it first.

Normally there is a screw on top or in the cab. Then you undo screws in the underside of the steam chest. A rail on each side of the boiler disconnects the rails.Then you have to undo the tender bar and pull the motor out


----------



## AKA_Mo (Dec 28, 2009)

Alright I got the train apart. pulled the little unit out...looked like a nuclear meltdown!:laugh: yeah it looked bad. got on Lionel website found my train and ordered 2 E-units...

Thanks for the help guys! I hope a very happy New Year to all of you!

Now i just sit and wait!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

WOW this is a hot thread! 154 views.

Do you want to run the train?

Supp 21 (page 12 by the bookmark is a typical diagram. I

WIth four wires you run the engine. Connected to a brifge rectifier, Radio Shack 276-1146 about 2 bucks

Black and red from the motor.
Brown ground outside rail
black center rail

You also have a black smoke optional. Cut the wires at the board. Use elctrical tape when you are done soldering the connections. I am not sure if it will go forward. If not then reverse the motor wires.










Shown are two rectifiers that will work. They will give you practice before you installl a board.









Any chance of sending me the bad board?


----------



## AKA_Mo (Dec 28, 2009)

Yup I'm going to run this train. What I might do is hang onto to board, and try to repair it or at least tinker with it. As soon as i get the replacement parts I will give ya an update.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If the big IC on the old unit ,in the center is cooked, your done. The chip is programmed so an off the shelf won't work. I looked into making one and that is what I found out.
Working older engines I found out always to give it a try and learn. What is there to lose except some cash for parts.
I am surprised it failed. My only engine doesn't have a lot of run time but I always thought the e unit was reliable.
Anyway, another 150 and you can get another wholeset!


----------



## AKA_Mo (Dec 28, 2009)

that's what i ordered was the whole E-unit from Lionel, was 15 bucks..

are You saying that my train will not run again, even if i put a new e-unit in it?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Of course not. 15 bucks not bad at all. I meant while you wait for the part.


----------



## AKA_Mo (Dec 28, 2009)

ah..ok lol had me worried. 
Once again thanks for your help.

I really don't know why it failed, i was running the train at a slow speed setting, all was fine walked away and it had stopped. Maybe I had it running to slow...i dunno.


----------



## AKA_Mo (Dec 28, 2009)

alright i got the new E-unit a few days ago got it installed and all is working fine at the moment!! lol 15dollar part was what was wrong


----------



## Savian1973 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have the same exact engine however, the engine does not move at all and it is 2 years old. I see on Lionel's website there are two E-Unit boards that look different. Do I need to purchase both or are they just two different types? If I only need one which one do I need to buy?

Thanks
Jay


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You only need one E-Unit, how about the exact model number of the locomotive you have?


----------



## Savian1973 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have the 1679el1 which is printed underneath the the train. It is part of the Lionel North Pole Central #25.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can use either of the E-Units listed, they are interchangeable. Note that the first one suggests the second as an alternate, and the second one suggests the first one as an alternate.

6100103100 E-UNIT / CONVENTIONAL / DC MTR / (ALT: 6100107100) 10 $15.00 
6100107100 E-UNIT / CONVENTIONAL / DC MTR / (ALT: 6100103100) 10 $15.00


----------



## Savian1973 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol you would have thought they would have eliminated one if them to make things just a little easier. I didn't know if the ALT. Was some other acronym that Lionel used. I will order the part today and give you guys and update.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Should do the trick if that's what you need. Note that frequently the motor dies and takes the reverse board with it. The smart money is on ordering the $8 motor as well.

6008008105 DC MOTOR W/ METAL GEAR / STARTER 4-4-2 / 4-4-0


----------



## Savian1973 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ugg I wish I would have known that earlier. I already placed an order for the board and it was $9 shipping. Oh well. I will look on ebay for the motor first then go back to Lionel's site.


----------



## Savian1973 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Problems found*


----------



## Savian1973 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Savian1973 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Savian1973 (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone know how to test the motor as well? It wouldn't surprise me of this didn't go bad as well.
Thanks guys hopefully the pics help others with their e units or to show what can go bad


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can test the motor with a DC supply, but many times the motor will appear to run correctly on the bench and still not be good. Typically, I now replace both the motor and the reverse board if the board is bad. If just the motor goes, you can just replace the motor.


----------



## Savian1973 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for all the information. So is the reverse board and E Unit the same thing? Unfortunately I did try a 9volt battery to see if the motor had anything however it had nothing. I called lionel and they told me they couldn't add the motor to my order since it was just about ready to ship. They said a org $9 something for shipping if the $8  lol they always find away to get ya.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For common parts like these, I normally go to other suppliers that have a lower shipping charge. Try The Train Tender


----------



## Savian1973 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks I just ordered the motor and saved $6.


----------



## Savian1973 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gunrunner,
Just for thought what is a good Lionel engine or era to buy an engine from that parts are still plentiful yet the engine was built in the US? The guy I got the generator from said the early 60's Lionel engines are great and he stocks many of there parts. If this is true what would be a good one to pull 4-5 cars?

Thanks


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would look at some Lionel post war stuff. Take a look on e bay and if you like the way it looks etc. Google the engine number, or sights like tandem associates has descriptions etc. Depends on the look you want and what extras you want, smoke, light, magnetraction.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What he said.  You need to define if you want steam or diesel, and also stuff like the road name, etc. There are tons of choices in post-war locomotives, and the fact that they're still around 50 years later is an indication of their lifespan!


----------

